# How to bottle wine at home^^



## xllasha (Dec 1, 2015)

(Handshake) everyone!

I've just decided to design 1 wine bottle on my own to make a present for my friend! I already bought wine from wine-maker. Tomorrow, I must buy new, clean wine bottle and cork. I just want to know whether it is important to clean this bottle with chemical substances everything to be fine?? or can i to clean this bottle with only cold water and this won't harm anyone?? Thank you very much!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 1, 2015)

Even though they are clean, you will want to sanitize the bottles before filling them. This can be done with potassium metabisulfite.


----------



## xllasha (Dec 1, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> Even though they are clean, you will want to sanitize the bottles before filling them. This can be done with potassium metabisulfite.



Boatboy24 Thank you for your response! I appreciate it! ^^ So, if i clean the bottle with only cold water instead of potassium metabisulfite, there is danger for toxication? thanks!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 1, 2015)

There is always a risk when you don't sanitize first.


----------



## xllasha (Dec 1, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> There is always a risk when you don't sanitize first.



Okay, I got it! Thanks!


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi Xllasha - and welcome. There is no danger of anything toxic but there is danger of infecting the wine. That won't make anyone sick but such infection can spoil the wine...


----------



## NorCal (Dec 1, 2015)

Xllasha,
The best path may to buy wine that's already corked, remove the label (let it soak over night, scrape with a knife, then take one of those sponges with the rough surface on the one side. If that doesn't get it all off, use goof off to get the lady bit of glue). 

If you need to use the wine you got, I'd frankly do the same thing, but remove the wine and put your wine in. That way you know the bottle is sanitized. Putting a cork in by hand can be problematic, as the corker compress the cork before it is inserted in the bottle. I'd find someone with a corker and a new capsule. Post your city, maybe someone here can help you out.


----------



## xllasha (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you guys!

I would add one sentence: The wine in the bottle i'm going to prepare, isn't going to last several years. Approximately, it is dedicated to last several days. When i give this bottle to my friend, i hope people will drink it immediately. So, are there high chances wine to spoil in 1 week without potassium metabisulfite? You know what i mean, right?? ^^


----------



## volldez (Dec 2, 2015)

I've bottled 1000's of bottles of wine over the years and never had a problem with spoilage, have aged them from 6months to 4 years. I have never used k-meta to sterilize, just rinse them good right after drinking put them in a case lined with paper towels upside down to dry. I will check before bottling to make sure there is no film stuck to the insides if so, I will brush with pink solution and rinse ...works for me!


----------



## xllasha (Dec 2, 2015)

volldez said:


> I've bottled 1000's of bottles of wine over the years and never had a problem with spoilage, have aged them from 6months to 4 years. I have never used k-meta to sterilize, just rinse them good right after drinking put them in a case lined with paper towels upside down to dry. I will check before bottling to make sure there is no film stuck to the insides if so, I will brush with pink solution and rinse ...works for me!



The best answer ever!  Thanks guys a lot!


----------



## Thig (Dec 2, 2015)

Is it the best answer because it's what you wanted to hear or because you think that is the safest thing to do?


----------



## barbiek (Dec 2, 2015)

xllasha said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> I would add one sentence: The wine in the bottle i'm going to prepare, isn't going to last several years. Approximately, it is dedicated to last several days. When i give this bottle to my friend, i hope people will drink it immediately. So, are there high chances wine to spoil in 1 week without potassium metabisulfite? You know what i mean, right?? ^^



Whose to know how fast bacteria can develope? And hope is just wishful thinking... Better to be safe than sorry just MHO


----------



## JohnT (Dec 2, 2015)

I would advise that you take on the attitude that it never hurts to (and one can never) be too clean. 

If it is a NEW, UNUSED bottle, you can get by with simply rinsing once in water, then rinse/shake well with warm soapy water, then rinse 3 times in HOT water. You should be good to go then.


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 2, 2015)

As John T has stated, and to correct your statement, It would be much more beneficial to use as HOT water as you can get out of your tap rather than cold. The bottle will dry quickly. Also regarding the wine you are getting ,, if it is from a winemaker ask if it is ready for bottling. If so you need not treat it. And unless you have some mischief in mind, why not have your winemaker sell you one he has bottled for you?


----------



## xllasha (Dec 3, 2015)

Floandgary said:


> why not have your winemaker sell you one he has bottled for you?



Because, i have made own design for the bottle.


----------



## xllasha (Dec 3, 2015)

Is it okay to bottle the wine that has passed 90% process of "fermenting" and is still being processing.


----------



## Thig (Dec 3, 2015)

xllasha said:


> Is it okay to bottle the wine that has passed 90% process of "fermenting" and is still being processing.



I think you have 2 dangers here. One is that it will probably drop a lot sediment and two unless you are bottling in champagne bottles they could explode from the pressure.


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 3, 2015)

xllasha said:


> Is it okay to bottle the wine that has passed 90% process of "fermenting" and is still being processing.



Well it won't be representative of what winemaking is all about but if you aren't concerned about the product, do a quick clean and cork it! And I would suppose you are talking about a label or graphics of your own inspiration to be put on this "gift" bottle, correct?


----------



## xllasha (Dec 3, 2015)

Floandgary said:


> Well it won't be representative of what winemaking is all about but if you aren't concerned about the product, do a quick clean and cork it! And I would suppose you are talking about a label or graphics of your own inspiration to be put on this "gift" bottle, correct?



I'm talking about the label, yes.


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 3, 2015)

So you got this wine in a Mason jar right???? No need to worry about a sanitized bottle then!!! If it's already in a corked bottle, why not simply remove the label, if there is one, and apply your own What did your wine supplier suggest??


----------



## NorCal (Dec 3, 2015)

Perhaps if you could tell us everything that you have, will be getting and what you want to achieve, you can get a response that covers all the bases.


----------



## xllasha (Dec 4, 2015)

Everything is simple:

I have wine .
I have 3 NEW, FRESH, UNUSED bottles of wine.

I want to pour this wine in those bottles. Is it okay to rinse that bottles with only hot water wine to last maximum for 3 months into them? 

Thank you!


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 4, 2015)

Here's a suggestion. Find a local wine making supply shop and purchase some (small quantity) Potassium Metabusulfite or some Campden tablets. Dissolve 2 tablespoon in 1 gallon of bottled water. This will be your sanitizing solution to be used on your bottles, funnel, and whatever else may come in contact with your project. Just slosh @1/2 cup around in each bottle then allow to drain. Use a spray bottle to rinse EVERYTHING else. This should take care of any contamination concerns!!! You see,,, for us winemakers, sanitizing is paramount


----------



## NorCal (Dec 4, 2015)

xllasha said:


> Everything is simple:
> 
> I have wine .
> I have 3 NEW, FRESH, UNUSED bottles of wine.
> ...



Maybe. I think people are telling you the common and well accepted process that almost assures you don't have a problem. Not following sanitizing procedures doesn't mean that you will have a problem, it just means the likelihood goes up substantially. 

It's like buying insurance. Is it worth it to you? Maybe. Probably depends on how important it is to you that the wine is good when opened. If it is very important, follow the accepted protocol, if not take a chance.


----------



## xllasha (Dec 4, 2015)

Well, i appreciate your answers guys! Thank you!!!


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh,,,BTW If you decide to sanitize, what little is used will have no effect on wine or wine drinker. Just in case you're worried about chemicals. They are NOT petroleum products


----------



## Thig (Dec 4, 2015)

Thig said:


> I think you have 2 dangers here. One is that it will probably drop a lot sediment and two unless you are bottling in champagne bottles they could explode from the pressure.



Talk about misunderstanding what someone is asking, I had no idea that is what he was asking.


----------



## Treeman (Dec 5, 2015)

I guess I won't be bidding on those 3-bottles of Petrus on Ebay[emoji3]


----------

